# pkg vs. pkg-devel versions



## unitrunker (Apr 13, 2020)

Why is pkg at version 1.14 while pkg-devel is at version 1.13.99 ? I expected the devel branch to be a higher version.






						FreshPorts -- ports-mgmt/pkg: Package manager
					

Package management tool




					www.freshports.org
				








__





						FreshPorts -- ports-mgmt/pkg-devel: Package manager
					

Package management tool




					www.freshports.org


----------

